# Moving to South Africa



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hy guys,

I'm from Romania, and i met someone special from South Africa and planning to move there, city of choice its Pretoria. 

Can anyone be so kind and help me with some informations ( especialy romanians that moved to SA in the path few months ) about visa procedures, what papers i need and especialy how easy it is to find a job as an european in South africa. 

I will have were to stay and some starting money for at least 3-4 months.

thank you in advance!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Read through the following:

South Africa Immigration Services - Department of Home Affairs - South African Citizenship


----------



## Vasi (Jun 28, 2011)

thx johana, it helped abit. 

still need to find out what visas are best for me. From what i saw on the forum theres alot of people opting for a visitor visa for 90 days ( and asking for a prelong for another 90 days ) and then switching to work visas or spouse permits. 

If any romanian people are still on the forum will love to chat with them about the SA life they have, pro's and con's, stuff like that!


----------

